# MASS Self-Driving Car Rollout @ TOKYO 2020 Olympic Games



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

*2020 Emerges as the Big Target for Driverless Cars*
*A new business coalition is shooting to prepare Tokyo - the world's largest metropolitan area - for self-driving cars by the time of the next Summer Olympic Games.*

*The early 2020s are more and more becoming the firm target for mass introduction of self-driving cars.*

*After a slew of timeline announcements from various companies in the past few months, a coalition of 15 businesses has announced a project aimed at getting Tokyo ready to host self-driving cars by the time the city hosts the next Summer Olympic Games in 2020. The group, which includes Mitsubishi Electric and Toyota, wants to create high-precision maps that will allow automated cars to navigate better, according to the Japan Times.*

*Complete Article at GovTech Click Here*

*







*
A test driver lets a Nissan autonomous vehicle swerve to avoid a dummy pedestrian.


















A Mitsubishi Electric Corp. self-driving vehicle tackles a test course in Ako, Hyogo Prefecture, in March. Japanese firms including Mitsubishi Electric are teaming up to develop 3-D maps for self-driving cars. | BLOOMBERG
​


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Why do only the companies in either financial or other trouble come up with this overcharged SDC stories ? 
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/20/mitsubishi-motors-shares-tumble-company-to-brief-on-misconduct.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Why do only the companies in either financial or other trouble come up with this overcharged SDC stories ?
> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/20/mitsubishi-motors-shares-tumble-company-to-brief-on-misconduct.html










pictures of dead presidents Miami, just pictures of dead presidents ​


----------

